
Machine Learning Trading, Stock Market, and Chaos - nkurz
http://iknowfirst.com/machine-learning-trading-stock-market-and-chaos
======
pliftkl
From the conclusion:

"I Know First has created an algorithm that is able to make accurate
predictions of the stock market and has been able to use it to greatly
increase the return on investments for their clients."

Which sort of begs the question as to why you would need clients, since you
have an algorithm that makes accurate predictions of the stock market. Once
you had that, I'm not sure why you'd go looking for clients - I'd think you
would just print money.

~~~
misja111
The algorithm is good, but it doesn't make really accurate predictions of the
stock market yet. According to the article:

"By using this predictive algorithm, I Know First’s 2015 portfolio
outperformed the S&P 500 picks by an impressive 96.4% margin."

So it did better than those S&P 500 picks from some other investment agency.
Which doesn't mean it is accurate. If the S&P 500 picks had a profit of 5%,
then the algorithm did 96.4% better so almost a 10% profit. That's not really
like it's printing money.

------
alimw
This is just a lot of buzzwords strung together in no particular order

